# Add a DIY milling table to your drill press



## richg99 (Feb 12, 2017)

https://www.instructables.com/id/MK-DIY-Milling-Table-for-Drill-Press/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email

richg99


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Feb 12, 2017)

Wonder if I could make one for less then buying outright? Northern Tools has them for around fifty bucks.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 12, 2017)

Yeah, a buddy noted the same thing. Guess if a guy had too much time in his hands, this would eat up a weekend


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Feb 12, 2017)

Yea, I can see a fellar who takes alot of pride in what he makes/builds, would take the time to make their own milling table. Would be kinda like a "feather in his cap" type of thing.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 13, 2017)

IMO, this is the kind of tool that needs to be dead bang on and needs to hold whatever setting is dialed in. If not, there will be much frustration. I have fabricated some tools in the past, but not sure I would take this on. I give him credit for taking it on.


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 14, 2017)

we just bought a milling/drill press for our work shop. none of us have a clue how to use it,we were just told to burn through our tool budget for the year.cost 2500 bucks.sure looks nice though.


----------

